# Good summer riding pants?



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

I just bought a pair of Kerrits - the microcord full seat ones. I've worn them on two hot days (with half chaps) and it gets a bit sweaty in there but they dry quickly. Also had the concern of the underwear line showing when I bought them and am happy to say that everything stays well hidden! 

Got them on sale for $119 CAD, regular price $139 CAD, so not too expensive.


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

They look good but I don't think I want to spend that much on just schooling breeches. Has anyone used these? Devon-Aire® Concour Pull-On Breeches | Dover Saddlery


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

Or these, haha Devon-Aire Schooling Riding Tights | Dover Saddlery


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I have heavily debated just wearing leggins with a LONG tshirt to hide the undie-line


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Kerrits here too. I also wear Devon-Aire, but they are more thick than my Kerrits.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

Grand Prix Hampton Side Zip breeches are my favourites. They are made with a lightweight cotton stretch fabric, very comfortable, some nice colour choices, they look great and can also be nice enough for shows too.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I bought Devon-Aire schooling tights last year in the beige and grey. They are sweat wicking and breathable; this will be my second summer riding in them. They work well for me, and are much more comfortable in Mississippi's wet heat than riding in my wranglers. My butt stays dry at least, even if the rest of me isn't by the time I'm done with 2-4 hours of riding in an arena, or on a trail ride.

I also wore them through the winter, and they did really well layered under my jeans in the super cold, or by themselves in the mild cold. Once I was working, I stayed warm and dry. So they serve as my do all riding pants. As for panty lines? Well, invest in some thongs hahaha.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i have several pairs of kerrits riding tights and they are fantastic in the summer! 

Klassic Performance Riding Tight - Kerrits

Flow Rise Performance Riding Tight - Kerrits

MSRP says $64 but you can usually find them on sale at dover or something for less. well worth the price imo.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

DH bought me some Devon Aires for Mothers Day and they are awesome. Light enough to be comfortable, but thick enough not to worry about what is underneath them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Not to come across rude, folks, but why do you care about lines?  Just curious to hear opinions.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

panty lines? i don't really. although i typically get the no-panty-line panties to start with so... *shrug*


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I never checked my butt in mirror (may be I have to do that), but panty line is usually the last thing that worries me in breeches.


----------



## ohfroggit (May 7, 2012)

Panty lines are really unflattering and make your butt look lumpy and definitely don't look good when you're riding (especially while posting). Well, *my* butt, anyway. 

The tuffrider ventilated schooling tights are inexpensive and very lightweight, and I second (third?) the kerrits flow rise tights. I just wear a thong with my breeches/tights to prevent pantylines.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

My favorite breeches are FITS. So comfy and I don't know how they do it, but great in all weather! The full seat version is the best.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> Not to come across rude, folks, but why do you care about lines?  Just curious to hear opinions.


It has to do with the show arena. Panty lines are incredibly noticeable in white and tan breeches or tights. I don't even come from a showing background and it was drilled into me by my instructor not to have them show. It is a huge, big, fat, NO. :lol:

As for why I care? :evil: Because I don't need some sicko saying, "Hey girlie, I can see your panties! ..*follow up with some gross pick up line*.." It has happened before, I don't want it happening again. And they show, even in tight jeans you can see them on people, so I buy underwear with the thought in mind of whether or not they will show beneath my skirts, my breeches, my jeans, my tights, etc.

Poor example but, it's like seeing women with large breasts never wearing bra's. You are going to notice. If you don't mind people noticing, fine, that's all on you. I don't want people noticing with me. I am very often on the receiving end of rude comments because I am young and approachable (meaning I'm not scary or angry looking enough to be left alone, like say, my husband is). :?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm with Kitten; who cares about panty lines. If you are comfortable, that's all that matters.

I know they say that the "cool" type synthetic fabrics are cooler than cotten, but I disagree. I hate the feel of synthetic material against sweaty skin. I prefer cotton. *Boink* makes a nice lightweight breech. They are cotton. They do not last a long time under hard usage, but they are very comfy.

http://www.boinkcatalog.com/index.cfm


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> I hate the feel of synthetic material against sweaty skin. I prefer cotton.


Very much agree, tiny. I think cotton is overall is healthier and more breathable in sweaty weather.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Joidigm said:


> It has to do with the show arena. Panty lines are incredibly noticeable in white and tan breeches or tights. I don't even come from a showing background and it was drilled into me by my instructor not to have them show. It is a huge, big, fat, NO. :lol:


I have to disagree, because in my experience it depends on breeches a lot :wink: , but I see what you are saying about shows. I was referring to just every-day riding.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree with tinyliny and kitten_Val, I prefer cotton breeches as well, cotton breathes better and feels better!


----------

